# Bad News



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I was lookin at simply discus today and stumbled on a very sad thread. Barb Newell from Burlington (discus breeder) has cancer.http://www.simplydiscus.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49661. Go and give her some words of encouragement.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

That is devistating, I hope she has a swift and full recovery.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Very sorry to hear this news, and hope she beats it.


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

I read this too - I bought one of my discus from Barb - she's fabulous -
and I wish her all the very best for her recovery


----------

